# Jet JWL-1236 lathe -large blanks rub motor



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello, with a faceplate (using a 4" from
Easy wood tools from woodcraft) my larger than 7" bowl blanks will hit the motor (not the lathe bed.). If I rotate the headstock, the motor rotates along with it and the same rubbing issue results. I am spacing off the blank from the faceplate with some 1/2" plywood , but does anyone know of an extra long throat faceplate in 1-8" tpi? Or should I try to extend the threaded end on the headstock because then I can use my chuck as well on these large blanks ?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I can appreciate your frustration. Looks like the designers did not pay attention to clearances all around.

If you purchase a 1in x 8 tpi Spindle tap, then you can make deeper faceplates to get the bowl blank to clear the motor.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-spintap

Turn a spindle of whatever length you need so you clear the motor, drill and tap, then glue into a wooden faceplate, and true up the faceplate.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

My friends at www.Bestwoodtools.com sell a spindle extender that should work for you. A chuck might or might not extend it far enough to clear the motor. You could glue a waste block on the back of the blank. That would work also. If it's green wood you will have to use Gorilla glue or some other Polyeurethane glue. It is not a gap filling glue so you need to somehow flatten a spot for the waste block. then wait overnight for it to dry.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

This is basically the same lathe as this Harbor Freight model which I have.

They seem to have gotten around the design flaw by shipping the lathe with a faceplate that has a longer offset from the headstock, so it should be possible to find faceplates that help you get around the problem.

(Later Jet models reverse the motor so it doesn't get in the way.)

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the same lathe. I have usually rough large blanks between centers before mounting on a faceplate.


----------

